# What do YOU feel you bring to the relationship



## kendra2705 (Oct 31, 2010)

Do you feel your input in the relationship is a good one .

Have you stopped trying after so many years or do you still every day make your OH feel special. 

I would bring...

affection 
fairness
love 
harmony
friendship
generosity
adventure
intamacy

but can be critical if i'm honest and keep on if I'm not listened to, especialy if OH is lazy


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I try everyday to make my OH feel special but have been failing at it miserably. But I'm working on why.

I believe though, that I do bring something to the table.

Affection
Love
Intimacy

My top 3 and what I would like to get back.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Hmm...what do I bring to the relationship...

affection
support
a desire to help
friendship
creativity
flexibility

that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## ConfusedMe:/ (Mar 5, 2011)

I bring~

Honesty
Understanding
Guidance
Patience
Fun/Humor
All my heart
Glue (keeps us together)
A good cookbook

I did share a lot of what the other posters brought to the relationship as well. The ones above are just extras that I bring to the relationsip.


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

wow I didn't think this question was gonna be this difficult to answer,,,,not a good sign.

not in any particular order

Humor
honesty (turns out that's a bad thing)
common sense
very good cook (say's I cook like her dad,, it's saved many times) 
creativity (I like surprising her)
decorating
tour guide (I don't drink so that includes sober driver)
book keeper
love going downtown

wow I'm not that bad !!!!!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

HRM Hard one actually..

Affection
Effort
strength
Sex (and experience in a good way)
Giving/generosity
Passion (for him/us/life)
Absolute loyalty


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

lost soul said:


> wow I didn't think this question was gonna be this difficult to answer,,,,not a good sign.


You know, I don't know that it's necessarily a bad sign. If you have to think about what you do, then it means you do it naturally, you don't think about it all the time. To me, that would be a good thing. If you had to think everyday how you need to be honest with me, that would tell me you're not a naturally honest guy and I would be a bit bothered by that. 

Now, of course, if someone has to think about it and seriously can't come up with anything to list...THAT would be a bad sign.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

It's always a hard question when it involves looking at yourself. If it was "what does your SO other bring to the table" it would be easy 

We are our own hardest judges, we are also most blind of ourselves lots of times.


----------

